# fixing a pull! proven!



## Davethebulldog (Aug 5, 2007)

i had this problem but have cured it today.

if you have a pull, it well could be an out to in swing path however, if you think you dont have an excessive out to in try this.

I found that i was pulling my upper body on the down swing / finish to much around to the left but to cure too much movement on the upperbody try pushing you hips to the left, on the down swing, which will stop you twisting the upper body on the follow through / finish.


I dont have an out to in swingpath and this cured me.

try it and give me some feedback

cheers


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Very good! Glad you fixed that pull!


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Good that you figured it out on your own Dave, that way should the problem ever raise its ugly head again you'll know what to do to fix it. Well done...

Del


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

Dave, that's good news. Curing the problem yourself is always very self gratifying.


----------



## cwk132 (Oct 6, 2006)

your swing must be ugly if your pulling the ball, heck, ugly is probably being nice!


----------



## TGOH (Aug 20, 2007)

cwk132 said:


> your swing must be ugly if your pulling the ball, heck, ugly is probably being nice!


Lol, isn't this topic about him fixing his pull? Meaning he no longer does it? >_>


----------



## cwk132 (Oct 6, 2006)

but if he had to do something to fix a pull, something must be wrong in his swing, thus makign it most likely ugly, trust me, im pretty much pro.


----------



## CoreyNJ827 (Jul 5, 2006)

cwk132 said:


> but if he had to do something to fix a pull, something must be wrong in his swing, thus makign it most likely ugly, trust me, im pretty much pro.


your ugly


----------



## cwk132 (Oct 6, 2006)

thats what you mom said when you were born, just kidding. dave said that my swing was ugly so i was offended but i went a little far, cuz everyone knows my swing is pretty


----------

